# Condo Complex with Private Pier



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone here know the name of the condominiums in Gulf Shores/Orange beach with the private fishing pier?


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

Never mind. I figured out it was the Four Seasons. I also figured out that they wanted an extra $1,000 for a weeks stay over the other condo complexes. I won't pay an extra $1,000 for that pier!


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

3 bedroom, 3 bath condos. Find someone else to go with and split it. 

My wife and I along with another couple are going to try it out in late May. Our wives like to fish, but they won't surf fish because "there are sharks in the water". Last year, my first trip to the area, my fishing time was limited due to the need to keep the wife intertained so that I would get to come back. I did get her down to the P'cola pier one evening for some fishing and she had a blast. Both of our wives are excited to have a pier to fish from. That means more fishing time for the guys. The cost split between us is about the same as the one bedroom my wife and I got last year.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

I wish I could. Unfortunately we're taking extra baggage (2 teenage kids). I'll probably pop over to Pensacola a couple of days and pier fish there.


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Well have fun and good luck.

Don't pass up the surf fishing. 

I don't know when you are going, but the surf fishing can be awesome. Last year, we stayed at Phoenix V and were there the week before Memorial day, third week in May. I was up early every morning and caught plenty of fish. I also had a few evenings that I was able to get a little time in before dark. The surf fishing was by far the best I have ever experienced.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

true that. our place is over by the flora bama and, although surf fishing doesnt really entertain me that much, i will take out my speck rod (just a HAIR heavier than my bass tackle) and throw a cocohoe minnow rigged on a jighead when the blues start hittin the beach real hard. i'll go thru a whole bag of minnows in a few minutes cuz they shread the plastic, butit passes the time.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

When i was in high school(and didn't have a gulf boat) i would fish under that pier and catch the crap out of some blues, specks, reds and flatfish. 

Used to laugh my nuts off because the snow birds and old blue hairs thought the bluefish were bass and wondered why I didn't lip'em when getting the hook out.


----------

